# applesauce canning problem



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

Only 2 out of 7 came out clean. The others had some applesauce around the rim after processing. I let them cool, and when I removed the rings they were sticky and there was applesauce under them. I filled them too full? Processed too long? Too hot? Never had this happen before.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Most likely cause is too thick. That is a common problem when canning applesauce as most cook it fully to the desired thickness BEFORE putting it in the jars rather than leaving it slightly thinner as they should and letting it finishing cooking during processing. When the sauce is too thick, as the heat causes it to expand in the jars, it overflows. If small air bubbles are visible in the cooled jars it is a sure sign that it was too thick when put in the jars.

Next mostly likely cause is over-filled jars or a combination of the two.


----------



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

That's it! There are all these little bubbles all throughout the jars. I've cooked apple butter before, and it was thicker than this. Why would it not do the same? I had no idea thickness mattered. 

Is figuring out how thick is too thick just a learning process? I'm trying to figure out how not to repeat this failure. 

And, these jars sat out for 24 hours. Do you think it's safe to eat if I put it in the fridge now? The jars are sealed, though obviously compromised because I'm sure there's sauce between the rubber seal and the glass jar. 

Just when you think you know something, you learn you really didn't know much at all. :smiley-laughing013:

Thanks!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

As long as they sealed they are fine to store and eat. The only concern is that the seals may be slightly weaker than ideal because of the food between the rim and the lid. Just be sure to wash all around the lids and jar threads well with hot soapy water and remove the bands before storing so that mold won't grow there and weaken the seal earlier.

As to the thickness, in a way it is a learning process by "eyeball" but I find the spoon test works well too. You want it to mound up on a teaspoon but still have some shimmy to it rather than be stiff.  Then blow on it to cool a bit. A wire thin line of liquid should form around the mound of sauce at the edge of the spoon. If no liquid separates out you need to add just a bit of water to the pot of sauce before jarring. If a wider band of liquid forms then it needs more cooking.

I hope this helps.


----------



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

judylou said:


> I hope this helps.


It does. A ton! Thank you so much. :thumb:


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you put into a waterbath canner or a pressure canner? A pressure canner can get the sauce too hot if not controlled properly and cause the same problem. 

Do you use a Squeezo type of device for making applesauce? If you do, there should be no need to cook the applesauce before jarring it. I quarter the apples, cook til soft, put through the Squeezo, jar up the sauce and put in the water bath canner for 20 minutes. Fast and easy.


----------



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

We water bath canned. I didn't use the roma or foley, just peeled and cored and put them in a pot and smashed with a potato masher. I wanted chunky sauce. It is possible that they were in there too long though.


----------

